# Coco fiber safe if eaten?



## Kujen

I've been trying to get my budgie Buddy into chew toys to help him trim his beak. I have one that looks pretty similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Hendryx-62803-Naturals-Coco/dp/B007PO4HZS/

I supervise him when he chews on it - it's hanging outside his cage and I hold it up to the cage bars to get him used to it. He really enjoys chewing on the coconut fiber bits, but sometimes it looks like he is swallowing them. Is this safe for them to eat? Will it pass through?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Generally, shredding toys are torn apart and the pieces are dropped.
Ingesting too much of the coconut fiber can lead to crop impaction.*


----------



## Kujen

So if it was just a little, will it digest or pass through? 

I also got him one of the yucca kabob chew toys. I don’t think he’s eating that one but it’s hard to tell.


----------



## FaeryBee

*If it was just a little then he should be just fine.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz

I give all my birds safe wood to chew - perches, swings etc. I do also give mahogany seed pods, but for my smaller birds, they're cut up into appropriate sizes.

Pieces of cuttle are also good. Be careful how you attach it to the cage though. Those awful ring thingies that come with them are way too sharp. I use a food container and wedge it in.


----------

